# Bow rack for your wall



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

does anyone have plans and or picture for a bow rack to hang on your wall thatll hold your arrows as well?


----------



## koons57 (Mar 30, 2009)

made this bow rack to hold two bows and a dozen arrows


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

didn't get the pic


----------



## koons57 (Mar 30, 2009)

*did it come through this time*


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, still no pic. I am looking for something to hold my bows too, it has to be acceptable to HOUSEHOLD SIX though.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is mine again. I dont have plans, but I can give you dimensions if you want. Its just a basic rack with one top shelf and a lockable one at the bottom.


----------



## koons57 (Mar 30, 2009)

*try it this way*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=3108&pictureid=24228


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

One for sale in the classifieds plus a thread on dimensions:



















Classified ad:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=973066&highlight=rack

Dimension thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=524232&highlight=rack


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Archeroni said:


> One for sale in the classifieds plus a thread on dimensions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like this one, i may try it. Thank you everyone and keep the pics coming


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a simple one I made for my son.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is one i found in Bing that I would like to make myself;









And a similar one


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is a picture of one my Best friend made me for my birthday last year after I shot a 175inch whitetail with my bow


----------



## Jammer3 (Aug 18, 2009)

RKJTG,

Nice trophies....are they your sons?

John
Gator Jaw Archery Release - Simply the Best!


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*here's one*

I have made several of these, easy to build and under $45


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Tag for ideas. I really like the one thats sorta fan shaped. I that incorperating a turkey tail fan with it would look great


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Livn-Lg said:


> Here is one i found in Bing that I would like to make myself;
> 
> View attachment 624804
> 
> ...



this is going to make a great project in a few weeks..thanks for the idea!


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is another I came accross here in the DIY section. Thought I would add it to this thread;


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

chevy4x4 said:


> I really like this one, i may try it. Thank you everyone and keep the pics coming


All are very nice


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I made this one in just a couple of hours. Used 1x4 inch stock. Horizontal pieces are 26" with the Shaker pegs set at 24". The vertical pieces are 20" and hold 24 arrows.

Simple, inexpensive and works great.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

travski said:


> Here is a picture of one my Best friend made me for my birthday last year after I shot a 175inch whitetail with my bow


:wink:Nice Handiwork. Looks almost like something I would have made!:wink:


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

This is my pottery barn version of a bow rack.
I wanted a bow rack in my den, and I didn't like the racks that the big retail stores sell. So, I copied an idea that a guy on this board had (I don't remember his user ID or the thread) and built one myself. It's made of oak and stained using ebony colored stain. The reason I had to go with a black stain was because the furniture in my den is all black. The pictures don't do the look of the stained wood justice.














































The picture below will give some rough dimensions. FYI, I purchased the oak wood from Lowes. It comes in widths of 5 1/5, 3 1/2, and 1 1/2 inches so to construct the rack you only need to cut the lengths.


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

Made this with 2x3 oak lumber and 3/4" dowels. Holds about 60 bows.


----------



## KixGrizz (Oct 11, 2009)

yep Ill be building one of these!! Awesome!! Thanks guys


----------



## Fletch73 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Great bow racks!*

Awesome work, I'm glad I have a garage shop. I better get busy on one of these!


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks neet, wonder if id be allowed to hang it in the bedroom????


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Simple one I put together but works well.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*bow rack*

i had one like posted in clasified(with the hoyt log) made at a woodshop for mr/dd adults work at, made of pine stained with dark cherry varnish and polyeurythane, i really like it cause the arrows lay horizontal, (enough space for 60 arrows) that way didnt have to worry about how high up on wall to put it to allow removal of arrows, even has some wood burt pics of a buck and paw prints all for $35.00 will try to post pics on computer at work right now:mg:


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

TTT anyone else got any ideas on a bow rack


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=810080&highlight=bow+rack

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=822588


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is the one my son and I made. He is 10 years old


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i really like that dark rack.......i know that sounds weird.


----------



## gmckinney626 (Jan 12, 2010)

ncie


----------



## gmckinney626 (Jan 12, 2010)

oops...nice


----------



## muzzy hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

I need 2 posts to look at pictures.


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

Made this one today. Working out the design kinks. Next one will not look so much like an upside down christmas tree and have holes in the top for arrows.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Heck mine was free. took 30-30 brass and popped out the primers then drilled through the primers into a piece or trim wood I had laying in my closet. doesnt hold arrows...yet but hold my bow. just make the proper measurements for your bow.
i might try pictures later...dunno


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Just moving into my house so haven't finished the arrow holder but here's my bow rack.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

i have got to make me one of these..


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

B Man said:


> Just moving into my house so haven't finished the arrow holder but here's my bow rack.


I see your not a fan boy, you got there, 2 hoyts, a mathews, a bowtech, and one PSE. wow nice collection


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope, I don't have a favorite to be honest.

But, the Bowtech is my buddies and the Pse madness is my brothers i just got for him a few months back


----------



## nc-hunter (Dec 18, 2008)

*bow rack*

Here's mine. I haven't added any provisions for arrows yet.


----------



## showme (Jan 19, 2010)

AK in PA said:


> Made this with 2x3 oak lumber and 3/4" dowels. Holds about 60 bows.


Are the dowels straight in or angled just a bit? I really like this design, just wondering if an angle is needed.


----------



## cole3bob (Mar 10, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

I finally had time to make my awn bow rack. Very functional while not costing anything really. only a few bucks. I think it looks good myself. sorry if pictures alittle blurry it off my cell phone.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

You woodworker folks, is there a place that you can order metal templates that you can place on the wood and burn in with a torch or something? I'm looking for outdoor themes


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

tackscall said:


> You woodworker folks, is there a place that you can order metal templates that you can place on the wood and burn in with a torch or something? I'm looking for outdoor themes


 If it was me doing this tackscall, I would take a picture I want to use, place it over a piece of carbon copy paper and then onto the wood. Trace the picture which would then carbon copy onto the wood, and then burn it with a wood burning tool or something of that sort. 

You can take pretty much any pic you want and turn it into a black and white photo, and this would give you a really good idea of how it would look burned into the wood.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Maxtor said:


> If it was me doing this tackscall, I would take a picture I want to use, place it over a piece of carbon copy paper and then onto the wood. Trace the picture which would then carbon copy onto the wood, and then burn it with a wood burning tool or something of that sort.
> 
> You can take pretty much any pic you want and turn it into a black and white photo, and this would give you a really good idea of how it would look burned into the wood.



Thats a great idea, but a metal stencil would require less skill on my part! Is there a wood burning tool that you can get detailed with? Maybe I could use your idea but onto a piece of foil and cut it out with an exacto knife


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057164533&postcount=89


----------



## bowhunter1638 (Jul 6, 2009)

*bow rack*

I made this bow rack this fall it holds 2 bows and i accidentally only made room for 9 arrows.


----------



## NYWhitetail (Feb 6, 2009)

jdamet said:


> Here is mine again. I dont have plans, but I can give you dimensions if you want. Its just a basic rack with one top shelf and a lockable one at the bottom.


Thanks jdamet. Here's my version made from a picture of yours. Just put it together today. There's no finish on it yet.


----------



## ted p (Jun 7, 2010)

Livn-Lg said:


> Here is one i found in Bing that I would like to make myself;
> 
> View attachment 624804


That looks great, I like the clean lines.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

Here's a couple I made

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1239433


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

irishpride42 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057164533&postcount=89


that sweet man ....nice job!


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

huntinhoosier said:


> that sweet man ....nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## Phobius (May 27, 2010)

There are some very talented wood workers, thanks for posting pictures. I am new to shooting and have been wondering how to hang and display my bow.
I have some ideas so thanks again.

Jerry


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

here is one I made working on a double this weekend


----------



## NYWhitetail (Feb 6, 2009)

That's nice! Great work!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

deeravenger2 said:


> here is one I made working on a double this weekend
> 
> View attachment 797730




you don't happen to have any plans for that do you?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

Nice Im gonna have to make one of these..


----------



## mp8251 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you have plans for this bow rack. I would like to use your idea if that is fine. The Bow rack looks great!!!

Mike


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is the rack I made a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

here is a thread I started a few years back.... got some good pics in it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=260740


----------



## ross600 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is mine with led lights built in. Holds 2 bows and 12 arrows. Has storage area underneath.


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice...


----------

